# Kontakt 2.2.3 and Kontaktplayer 2.2.3 released



## kgdrum (Jul 26, 2007)

hi all- new K2 versions have been released.I updated the K2player the other night and it seems OK. 
Next I will update K2 and will let everyone the results(looks like it is a big update that address's alot of problems K2.21 introduced) 
http://www.nativeinstruments.de/index.p ... pdates&L=0 
KG


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 26, 2007)

What's new? 

* Universal Binaries Update: Now compatible with Intel Macintosh Computer. 
* Loading time has been improved when pre-hearing KSDs with the sample samples in Kore 
* Countless import bug fixes with emphasis on EXS, Gigastudio, Reason, Akai, and Emu. 




Other bug fixes: 


* BROWSER: When merging multis, none of the instrument insert effects are loaded 
* CRASH: K2 crashes Logic: loading old song with Player content 
* EXPORT: Samples corrupts when saving / overwriting 
* GROUPING: if two groups share the same keyswitch, only one of them gets activated 
* HOST: Saving K2 preset with Player content crashes Logic 
* MODULATION: flex envelope causing envelope drop-out 
* PERFORMANCE: loading Player content consumes much memory 
* RACK: CC automation on AUX sends is not recalled correctly 
* SCRIPT: Crash on reload instrument with too large a script 
* SCRIPT: Kontakt 2 crashes with more than one performance view 
* SCRIPT: Kontakt crashes when Script is edited 
* SCRIPT: make_perfview command causes crash on Mac/PC 
* SCRIPT: NKI script causes wrong characters in knob values control 
* SLICING: Beat Machine Stutters During Playback


----------



## kotori (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got some indications on a larger script UI area as well (more rows). Haven't had time to install the update yet though. Maybe someone can try this.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 26, 2007)

Nils, sorry, i don't understand? More rows?


----------



## Thonex (Jul 26, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Thu Jul 26 said:


> Nils, sorry, i don't understand? More rows?



I think he means now there are more than 6 rows of ui controls.... so maybe we could use a command like move_control ($knob,1,7)

T


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 26, 2007)

Why does this sort of thing always happen when I'm not home :x (been gone for a couple of days for more medical tests). I guess it must have just happened though because I don't see any detailed pro or con reports yet. However, I like the list of bug fixes, especially the stuff about crashing with script loading for large scripts, etc.
(I've been having a rash of that :cry: )

Anyway, I'll try to get it and install it today and hopefully come back with some good news.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 26, 2007)

move_control ($knob,1,7) 

It doesn't work btw. Too bad :( I didn't understand because i didn't saw any indication this could be in the update.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 26, 2007)

One bug fix I particularly notice:

*SCRIPT: Crash on reload instrument with too large a script*

I sure hope it is true.

Also

*SCRIPT: Kontakt crashes when Script is edited*

seems promising.

Did Christmas come early this year?


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Nickie!

Oh yes, i really hope this too!!! :roll: 

So far i didn't have any trouble. No crash for 2 hours now! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 26, 2007)

Dynamitec @ 26th July 2007 said:


> No crash for 2 hours now! :mrgreen:



Hi Benjamin,

A crash free K2!? >8o What have we done to deserve this


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 26, 2007)

There's a "Read me", but it only says what the "What's this" says.

And the *Documentation\Chapman Stick* & *Documentation\Beat Machine Tutorial Files* folders have been modified by the updater. I am not quite sure what's new, though.

That's all I can find.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 26, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Thu Jul 26 said:


> There's a "Read me", but it only says what the "What's this" says.
> 
> And the *Documentation\Chapman Stick* & *Documentation\Beat Machine Tutorial Files* folders have been modified by the updater. I am not quite sure what's new, though.
> 
> That's all I can find.



Thanks Nicki, that's about all I could find also. I was just curious because Nils seemed to indicate that he might have read somethings about increased panel real estate but I haven't found anthing about it.

Here's a little more testing feedback though. I've only been hitting it for about a half hour, but so far it seems quite stable at least in the scripting areas that were troublesome with K2.2.1. I've been hitting it with all the sequences and conditions that used to cause a lot of crashes before and so far, not one :D . Sure hope this continues 8) 

God Bless,

Bob

EDIT: Unfortunately, I spoke too soon. I just made it crash. I was running with a stream of MIDI CCs hitting both the SLS and SVS for over a half hour with several endless loops also running and no problems when reloading scripts (including the empty script). But, right after I made the above post, I stopped the MIDI CC stream and then tried to load the empty script and BINGO!, K2.2.3 crashed :cry: . K2.2.1 used to be easier to crash when the MIDI stream was active, so I was really surprised by this. Sorry to rain on the parade. :(


----------



## Thonex (Jul 26, 2007)

Big Bob @ Thu Jul 26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The one failure that I reported in my last 'edited' post may have a been an 'insulated isodent' :lol: . So far, I have not been able to repeat it (and I've tried very agressively). So far I have produced several hundred 'attacks' of the type that used to rather easily crash K2.2.1 and only the one isolated crash has occured.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your report Bob. 

Maybe this will be solid enough for me to update from K2.1.1 to K2.2.3 :D 

Cheers,

T


----------



## synthetic (Jul 26, 2007)

Wasn't Kontakt already Intel-compatible?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 26, 2007)

synthetic @ 26th July 2007 said:


> Wasn't Kontakt already Intel-compatible?


It's been UB since v2.2.0.


----------



## kotori (Jul 26, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Thu Jul 26 said:


> Nils, sorry, i don't understand? More rows?



Yes, I thought so, but unfortunately it was a misunderstanding. o 
I hope you didn't get your hopes up. 

My thoughts about the update: I'm very greatful for NI fixing the serious stability problems in K2.2.1, but I'm sad to see that they haven't done anything about the zone limit which hampers development of large instruments. Paste a group into an instrument which makes the number of zones exceed 4096 and Kontakt will still crash, paste the zones within the groups and Kontakt will refuse to add all of them.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if this fixes the Cubase 4 incompatibility? I'm still at K2 2.1.1 as a result.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi bluejay,

are you on Mac or PC? What's your problem with Cubase 4? I was able to use Kontakt 2.2.1 with Cubase 4 on PC, but i should say i didn't use it very much, since most time i use Kontakt standalone. I just did some small demos.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi!

I'm using Cubase 4.0.2 on a PC (XP64). I haven't installed 4.0.3 as it's only a hotfix and I don't believe it fixes this particular problem.

My issue is that if I create a project with Kontakt and then create some tracks, after I've closed the project it will never re-open. The computer simply hangs.

From what I've read on the Cubase forums, this appears to be a known issue and the current workaround seems to be to only patch Kontakt up to 2.1. I'd like to get this resolved as I can't load certain things into Kontakt as a result (notably the Dan Dean Solo Strings Advanced).

cheers


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi bluejay,

i recommend to install the hotfix 4.0.3. It added a lot of stability here. The problem you describe never happens on my DAW. I'm using Cubase 4.0.3, btw. I would give it a try. It's been a while since the hotfix came out and i'm note sure what Steinberg is doing right now - all the promises like side-chaining etc...no update on the horizion, yet. It seems they care a lot more about Sequel user, right now. Maybe the hotfix is the only thing we can expect in this year.

Best,
Benjamin


----------



## bluejay (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I'll try that! Thanks.


----------



## kotori (Jul 27, 2007)

Speaking of Cubase 4 I was trying hard to understand what I thought was a bug in one of my scripts the other day only to find out that C4 won't playback notes with velocity 1 (I think this applies to all virtual instruments but only the PC version). This problem has remained unfixed for 7-8 months AFAIK. :shock:


----------



## polypx (Jul 27, 2007)

well I just downloaded the update, but it quits on launch. And not only that, 2.2.1 now quits on launch since I ran the update too. Damn. Mac 10.4.9.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jul 27, 2007)

kotori @ Thu Jul 26 said:


> Dynamitec @ Thu Jul 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Nils, sorry, i don't understand? More rows?
> ...



I've just discovered that yesterday night. It sucks a bit. But i wont have to compromise too much in my case.. still a PITA to reorganized things. :x 

I'm glade you mentioned it though. :wink:


----------



## kotori (Jul 27, 2007)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Jul 27 said:


> Hmmm, it looks like the empty if/case bug has been fixed. Nice.



Unfortunately not, try this:
````*on note*
``````message("you can come here...")
``````*if* (1=1)
``````*end if*
``````message("but no longer")
````*end on*


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 27, 2007)

bluejay @ Fri Jul 27 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm using Cubase 4.0.2 on a PC (XP64). I haven't installed 4.0.3 as it's only a hotfix and I don't believe it fixes this particular problem.
> 
> ...



This never happened to me either...must be system specific.


----------



## polypx (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't get any version or Kontakt to work anymore since running the 2.2.3 update on my Mac... 

I wonder if anyone has any suggestions? 

The crash report says:

EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000001

My Service Center shows Kontakt 2.2.3 successfully authorized. 

Very frustrating... and I guess I won't hear from NI until at least Monday now.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 27, 2007)

kotori @ 27th July 2007 said:


> Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Jul 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, it looks like the empty if/case bug has been fixed. Nice.
> ...


OK, so you found one case, where it doesn't work. This does work, however:


```
on init
	message("")
	declare $a
end on
on note 
	message("you can come here...") 
	if ($a = 1) 
	end if 
	message("but no longer") 
end on
```

... unless $a = 1. Weird!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Nicki,

Maybe it fails only when the conditional is true? Also, you may want to watch out for things like:

if 1 = 1
declare xyz
end if

I haven't tried this yet with K2.2.3 but with K2.2.1 any number of declare statements don't count. So when using the if 1=1 trick (to fake-out the 'parser stack overflow' deal, be sure each if block contains at least one line of executable code (not just declares).


----------



## ddas (Jul 27, 2007)

Polypx, try this to see if it alleviates your crashing problem:

1) Run the 2.2.3 updater.
2) Go to /Library/Application Support/Native Instruments and remove the kconvert.bundle
3) Launch 2.2.3.


----------



## polypx (Jul 28, 2007)

David, 

That worked great!

How did you figure that out? And am I losing anything by removing that bundle?

cheers
Dan


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 28, 2007)

Big Bob @ 28th July 2007 said:


> Maybe it fails only when the conditional is true?


That's exactly what it does, Bob. Even an empty else part is no problem, as long as the conditional is not true.


Big Bob @ 28th July 2007 said:


> Also, you may want to watch out for things like:
> 
> if 1 = 1
> declare xyz
> ...


Thank you, Bob, for this information. That might account for some weird (!!!) GUI results, I once had. I couldn't for the life of me figure out, what happened.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 28, 2007)

> Thank you, Bob, for this information. That might account for some weird (!!!) GUI results, I once had. I couldn't for the life of me figure out, what happened.



You're welcome Nicki. Just recently I had the dreaded 'parser stack' problem and I started sprinkling *if 1=1* blocks around in my ICB. Then, when I recompiled the stack overflow was gone but my control panel came up all goofy. I finally traced it to the 'empty' if-clause mechanism and thus discovered that *declares* between *if *and *end if *don't count :cry: . 

God Bless,

Bob


----------

